# Is my new budgie getting enough sleep?



## Willow_ (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a baby six year old budgie. We have put his cage in the living room where we have a lot of windows and a French door letting sunlight come in and right now the sun rises at 5:30. My boyfriend and I are late nighters so usually we don't turn off the lights in the living room until 10:30 or so. I tried to cover him the first couple of nights but every time I tried he would fly over to the one open side and cling there to the wall so I stopped doing that. I don't know if he is actually waking up at 5:30 because my boyfriend and I don't get up until about 8:30 though. He is left alone most of the day until about 5:30 when we get home.

I was thinking of moving him to our bedroom at nighttime which has black out blinds but we don't turn off the lights there until about 12 and I was thinking it would disturb him to be constantly moved to a different space to sleep when he's just settling into his new home.

Is it possible he is sleeping after the sun rises and throughout the day to get enough sleep or should I move him somewhere darker at night?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Your budgie should be getting an opportunity to have a good 10-12 hours of uninterrupted sleep. Don’t worry about moving him to a different room if it’s more conducive to him getting more sleep. He should be able to adjust to a light cover on about 2/3 to 3/4 of the cage. Make sure it’s not pitch dark. If it is, he’ll need a night light by the cage. 

Can you put a small desk lamp in the bedroom, in case you have to go in there before bedtime without having to turn on the main room light?


----------

